# Webcamd + USB DVB-T Afatech 9015 - Waiting for DBUS connection.



## myso (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

I wonder if anyone can help me with my issue. I'm trying to run mythbackend on my FreeBSD 9.0 box, using an USB DVB-t tuner.

When trying to start webcamd I get the following message recurring until I terminate the operation (Ctrl-X):


```
[root@pha /home/myso]# webcamd -U webcamd -G webcamd -i 0 -H
Attached to ugen4.2[0]
Loading firmware at '/boot/modules/dvb-usb-af9015.fw', f=-1
Waiting for DBUS connection.
Waiting for DBUS connection.
Waiting for DBUS connection.
^C
```

Any ideas what could be wrong? The adapter should be supported, according to the webcam compatibility list:


```
External USB DVB-T adapter
LC-Power
LC-USB-DVBT
0x15a4:0x9016
webcamd(8) via af9015(4)
DVB
FreeBSD 8.2
mplayer, kaffeine [1], vlc, VDR, MythTV, xbmc-pvr (via vdr), w_scan [1], lirc
Requires firmware dvb-usb-af9015.fw (4.95.0.0 seems to work better than 5.1.0.0 with webcamd); to use the remote add -m af9015.remote=4 to webcamd's startup flags (webcamd_flags in /etc/rc.conf); may need pidfiltering on slower machines ([1]); af901x devices don't seem to be stable running for a day or less (also on Linux); need to replug and restart apps if that happens, workaround: [4]
```

Dumps from my configuration:


```
[myso@pha ~]$ dmesg |grep Afatech
ugen4.2: <Afatech> at usbus4
ukbd0: <Afatech DVB-T 2, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus4
```


```
[myso@pha ~]$ sudo usbconfig -d ugen4.2 dump_device_desc
ugen4.2: <DVB-T 2 Afatech> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) 
pwr=ON

   bLength = 0x0012
   bDescriptorType = 0x0001
   bcdUSB = 0x0200
   bDeviceClass = 0x0000
   bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
   bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
   bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
   idVendor = 0x15a4
   idProduct = 0x9016
   bcdDevice = 0x0200
   iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Afatech>
   iProduct = 0x0002  <DVB-T 2>
   iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <010101010600001>
   bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```


```
[root@pha /home/myso]# uname -a
FreeBSD xxx.xxxx.xxxxxx.com 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Any help would be appreciated  especially after installing hundreds of dependencies for mythtv 

Thank you

Michael


----------



## myso (Sep 26, 2012)

I found the mistake, I forgot to download the needed firmware into the path /boot/modules/


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Sep 27, 2012)

You should do a How-To about this. I'd be interested, and I sure there'd be many others.


----------

